# Help for Extremely Dry Hair!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I need suggestions on what products to try for Riley's dry hair. His hair is extremely dry in the back and very silky in the front. I am waiting on an order of Furbutter and i have also ordered a travel pack of Pure Paws (Brighteing Shampoo , Reconstructing Shampoo , Moisturizing Conditioner, Shine Conditioning Spray ) to try out. I have used Coat Handler,Petsilk, CC, Aussie Mositure Shampoo, Herbal Essence Hydrating Shampoo there's more that i've tried just can't remember them all. I've been looking at the Pure Paws and Nature's Specialty shampoo, conditioner and grooming sprays also, which ones would i use, are either one great products for extremely dry hair? I also give Riley 3V fish oil caps daily. I'm open to suggestions for shampoo's, conditioner's and grooming sprays to try on him for his hair issues.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you will love the fur butter. Leo's hair is very thick...and can dry easiy...I found out the groomer used a whitening shampoo, which I didn't know...I used the fur butter, and his hair is so much better, and this is only after one use.

When I groomed them, I shampooed them, then put the fur butter on, wrapped them in a towel for about 10 minutes, and the rinsed off. I think you will really like it.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't over bathe your dogs. It can lead to dry hair and skin.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love Pure Paws- Reconstructive Shampoo and Deep Conditioner. The conditioning spray is awesome too, and much more moisturizing than the C&C spray. Pure Paws works better than Fur Butter in my opinion. Fur Butter does work right away, but between baths the hair does get drier again. The effects of Pure Paws seem more lasting.

Also you can put your fluff in the bathroom when you're in the shower. The steam helps.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 6 2009, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772564


> I need suggestions on what products to try for Riley's dry hair. His hair is extremely dry in the back and very silky in the front. I am waiting on an order of Furbutter and i have also ordered a travel pack of Pure Paws (Brighteing Shampoo , Reconstructing Shampoo , Moisturizing Conditioner, Shine Conditioning Spray ) to try out. I have used Coat Handler,Petsilk, CC, Aussie Mositure Shampoo, Herbal Essence Hydrating Shampoo there's more that i've tried just can't remember them all. I've been looking at the Pure Paws and Nature's Specialty shampoo, conditioner and grooming sprays also, which ones would i use, are either one great products for extremely dry hair? I also give Riley 3V fish oil caps daily. I'm open to suggestions for shampoo's, conditioner's and grooming sprays to try on him for his hair issues.[/B]



Can I interrupt and ask where do you buy/order Fur Butter ?

thanks!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 6 2009, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772605


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 6 2009, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772564





> I need suggestions on what products to try for Riley's dry hair. His hair is extremely dry in the back and very silky in the front. I am waiting on an order of Furbutter and i have also ordered a travel pack of Pure Paws (Brighteing Shampoo , Reconstructing Shampoo , Moisturizing Conditioner, Shine Conditioning Spray ) to try out. I have used Coat Handler,Petsilk, CC, Aussie Mositure Shampoo, Herbal Essence Hydrating Shampoo there's more that i've tried just can't remember them all. I've been looking at the Pure Paws and Nature's Specialty shampoo, conditioner and grooming sprays also, which ones would i use, are either one great products for extremely dry hair? I also give Riley 3V fish oil caps daily. I'm open to suggestions for shampoo's, conditioner's and grooming sprays to try on him for his hair issues.[/B]



Can I interrupt and ask where do you buy/order Fur Butter ?

thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I ordered the Fur Butter from http://www.dog.com it was the cheapest i found it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For future use, I would recommend Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo (which says is a shampoo/conditioner). Then I would use their Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe as a conditioner (it says it has the benefits of a hot oil treatment but without the mess, etc). Maggie @ LuvMyFurbaby was nice enough to order those products for me so I will let you know the result as soon as I try them on London. I already know the Plum Silky shampoo works well and really moisturizes the coat as London's groomer always uses it on her, but I have not tried the Re-Moisturizer yet. I also have the Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker grooming spray on order which I have heard EXCELLENT reviews about.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The fur butter is moisturizing but it turned Perri into a giant poof ball, and I have a feeling it will do the same to Riley it looks like he has thick hair too. But maybe that's the trade off. The Nature's Specialites remoisturizer didn't have "wow" results, but it didn't make him too poofy at least. Isle of Dogs Heavy Mangagement Cond. is nice - it makes him silky and there's no poof factor. They have a nutrient masque in one of their new lines but I wouldn't recommend - not as moisturizing as the fur butter but I still got a lot of poof. Hopefully that was semi-helpful and I'll stop saying poof now.


----------

